# Wiederherstellen der FireFox Lesezeichen?



## ray2mi (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe grade ein Problem. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie man die Lesezeichen wieder in den Firefox hineinspielt.
Ich habe eben meinen PC formatiert und nun wollte ich die wieder rein machen.

Vorher hatte ich im Lesezeichenmanager auf Sichern geklickt und die erstellte Datei habe ich gespeichert aber jetzt nimmt er die irgendwie nicht an, bzw. sagt, dass er sie nicht erkennt.
Ich habe sie mal per Notepad geöffnet. Dort ist dann auch ein riesiger Salat an irgendwelchen Befehlen und zwischendrin stehen immer die gespeicherten Webseiten. Aber ich glaube ich bekomme einen Nervenzusammenbruch, wenn ich die händisch eintragen darf bzw. flippe ich hier total aus meiner Hose, wenn es doch nicht komplett gesichert ist.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man diese Lesezeichen einspielt?

Danke


----------



## Maik (19. März 2010)

ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> ich habe grade ein Problem. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie man die Lesezeichen wieder in den Firefox hineinspielt.
> Ich habe eben meinen PC formatiert und nun wollte ich die wieder rein machen.


Hast du vor dem Formatieren die Lesezeichen auch gesichert?

Firefox legt seine automatischen Backups der Lesezeichen (z.B. "bookmarks-2010-03-18.json") unter diesem Pfad ab:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Maik\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\"Buchstaben-Ziffern-Salat".default\bookmarkbackups
```



ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man diese Lesezeichen einspielt?


Im Lesezeichenmanager "_Importieren und Sichern -> Wiederherstellen -> a oder b_"

a = Auflistung der Backups, sortiert nach Datum
b = Datei wählen...


mfg Maik


----------



## Kai008 (19. März 2010)

Mein Pfad:


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Kai\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\62l3kj44.default\bookmarkbackups
```

Ändere ihm gemäß Benutzername und Profilordner, und ersetze die Datei im übergeordneten Ordner damit.


----------



## ray2mi (20. März 2010)

mhhh das scheint alles nicht zu funktionieren...ich habe nicht so eine Datei. Ich habe einfach nur auf Sichern geklickt und er fertigte eine undefinierte Datei an.
In ihr stehen alles Seiten, zwischen ganz viel Code...ich habe nun angefangen die Adressen einzeln herauszuschreiben...was für ne Arbeit


----------



## Maik (20. März 2010)

Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, dass du im Besitz einer *.json-Datei bist, die sich nicht im Lesezeichenmanager importieren lässt.

Wenn ich meine Lesezeichen in Firefox "manuell" sichere, fertigt er mir keine "undefinierte" JSON-Datei an, die anschliessend für nichts zu gebrauchen wäre - was auch immer du darunter verstehst, oder uns mitteilen willst.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was da bei dir vor sich geht bzw. gegangen ist, dass du nicht im Besitz eines gebrauchsfähigen Backups bist.

Dann wirst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen, und dir deine Lesezeichen aus dem Quellcode dieser "undefinierten" Sicherungsdatei fischen müssen.

Kai und ich haben dir ja den Pfad genannt, wo Firefox seine täglichen automatisierten Backups ablegt, damit du dir zukünftig daraus eine Sicherungskopie ziehst und sie an einem sicheren Ort verwahrst, falls du dein System wieder einer Formatierung unterziehst.


> Aus Schaden wird man klug.



mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (20. März 2010)

der hat keine json datei angefertigt.....irgendwas anderes, nachdem ich im Manager auf sichern geklickt habe...aber na ja, beim nexten mal weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Maik (20. März 2010)

Irgendwas anderes ... so so :suspekt:

Mir stehen im Lesezeichenmanager die Funktionen  "*Sichern...*"  (JSON-Format) und "*HTML exportieren...*" (HTML-Format) zur Auswahl, und sonst garnichts.





mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (20. März 2010)

mhh komisch...wenn ich jetzt sichern mache, dann erstellt er es in diesem JSON Format (und das kann ich dann eifnach wieder einlesen)
Aber als ich das letztens gemacht habe, da kam keine Json Datei am Ende heraus.

Wenn ich die Datei mal Zitire...
	
	
	



```
Unternehmen","id":376,"parent":2,"dateAdded":1267616168143000,"lastModified":1267616168313000,"annos":[{"name":"bookmarkProperties/description","flags":0,"expires":4,"mimeType":null,"type":3,"value":"Das Jobportal 'JobStairs' bietet tagesaktuelle Stellenangebote attraktiver, großer Unternehmen in Deutschland für Studenten, Absolventen und Berufserfahrene."}],"type":"text/x-moz-place","uri":"http://www.jobstairs.de/","charset":"UTF-8"},{"index":91,"title":"Create a Vertical, Horizontal and Diagonal Sliding Content Website with jQuery","id":377,"parent":2,"dateAdded":1267652498579000,"lastModified":1267652498694000,"annos":[{"name":"bookmarkProperties/description","flags":0,"expires":4,"mimeType":null,"type":3,"value":"Create a content sliding website that slide vertically, horizontally or diagonally. This is one of the famous techniques used by most of the porfolio websites. "}],"type":"text/x-moz-place","uri":"http://www.queness.com/post/356/create-a-vertical-horizontal-and-diagonal-sliding-content-website-with-jquery","charset":"UTF-8"},{"index":92,"title":"Queness - Design Inspirations, jQuery Tutorials and Web Development
```

dann sieht das so aus...anscheinend habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht beim sichern :s


----------



## Frezl (20. März 2010)

Welche Version hatte denn der Firefox, den du vorher drauf hattest? Wenns ne steinalte Version war, ists klar, dass das beim Importieren in ne neue Version Probleme geben kann. In dem Fall kannst du die alte Version wieder installieren, die Lesezeichen importieren und dann auf die neueste aktualisieren! Und damit sowas nicht wieder passiert: Halte deine Software immer aktuell!

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## ray2mi (20. März 2010)

mhh das war die neuste Verison...ich aktualisiere immer. Aber anscheinend ist sowas noch nicht aufgetreten, ich muss also irgendwie etwas falsch gemacht haben...


----------

